# How do you like this?



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Went to set a new tub and this was the old waste and overflow. Had a drum trap and the connection was inside of the stud wall. Ended up using a Kohler clearflo put together as a rear outlet. Not an option to remove drum trap without reframing joists. I've never seen a rough in like that, maybe first tub was tub on legs? Then bath was remodeled for a standard 5ft tub.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

You left the drum trap in?

So the drum trap was above the floor?


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

2nd floor bathroom access through closet for drum trap. Would have loved to take it out but reframing floor joists was not in the budget. Rodded out the line and should be good for years!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Curious as to what machine you used to clear the drain?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it will work ,,, it HAS to work...
if you cleaned out the line then its good
until the galvanized pipe gets pin holes in it.... 

looks good from my house....


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Curious as to what machine you used to clear the drain?


General power vee.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> it will work ,,, it HAS to work... if you cleaned out the line then its good until the galvanized pipe gets pin holes in it.... looks good from my house....


So I should have repiped the whole house because it is galvanized waterlines,cast iron and galvanized drains?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> So I should have repiped the whole house because it is galvanized waterlines,cast iron and galvanized drains?


I would have figured out how to remove the drum trap. Seeing as I do 50% drain cleaning, it makes sense to remove it.

I wasn't there, so maybe no option was available.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes there were no options short of restructuring the floor joists. It is a horizontal about 2 ft than vertical. A lot better than running horizontal to a closet bend 5-6 ft away.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> I would have figured out how to remove the drum trap. Seeing as I do 50% drain cleaning, it makes sense to remove it.
> 
> I wasn't there, so maybe no option was available.



What if there is no vent? The drum trap was installed for a reason, to just remove a drum trap all together may create other issues.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> Yes there were no options short of restructuring the floor joists. It is a horizontal about 2 ft than vertical. A lot better than running horizontal to a closet bend 5-6 ft away.












We as plumbers give the customer his or her options along with a recommendation, and let them decide. We just do what we're told to do.

I'm sure most if not all the plumbers here would have left that drum trap...

You know, speaking of drum traps, I don't recall ever seeing them in the field, and I've worked in some really old homes. I don't run into drum traps.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> What if there is no vent? The drum trap was installed for a reason, to just remove a drum trap all together may create other issues.


Always a way to vent fixtures.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> Always a way to vent fixtures.



Please don't say AAV, I'll puke


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Always a way to vent fixtures.


Yeap... using good old tried and proved loop vent!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So to unblock a drain you remove a drum trap, run a vent (AAV-loop vent)? Install a C.O and put a drum trap , it worked for 50 years and no one died. Done


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I HATE DRUM TRAPS! Had a call from one of my guys once, about 2.5 years on the job working under me and the Master... "I tried to snake it, but there's a drum trap, and I can't figure out how to get it out." I showed up and had it out and replaced in 15 minutes. All he needed to do was take it out in sections. But he had it all exposed when I got there.

Yeah, galvy sucks, but whats worse is the old copper drain lines! You clean the line, test, test, test.... next thing you hear is the HO yell "It's raining in my kitchen!" What a way to ruin your day!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone here know the real reason for drum trap???


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought they were used where they couldn't get a vent in. I'm probably way off though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> I thought they were used where they couldn't get a vent in. I'm probably way off though.


Nope... venting is always there..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Does anyone here know the real reason for drum trap???



It's an anti siphoning trap


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> It's an anti siphoning trap


Because of the nature of how the h20 has to flow or because they hold so much water?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Because of the nature of how the h20 has to flow or because they hold so much water?



Therefore the water will never siphon


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

See them all the time in the city I inspect for and have guys install them if they are just replacing fixtures that had them installed prior and no walls are opened, I have the install a C.O on the outlet for the cry baby drain cleaners . They work and much better than AAV.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Please don't say AAV, I'll puke


We can vent outside through side walls.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap... using good old tried and proved loop vent!


Can't use a loop vent on tubs here.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> It's an anti siphoning trap


OK, I get that it would be anti siphoning, but what's the point? It's grey water/sewage, not potable. The potable side, valve spout would have to be able to siphon from a back up for cross contamination. Or is it anti siphon in regards to sewer gas? In which, an an AAV above flood would be just fine for one or two fixtures. I know, I hate them too, but they come in handy when you need them. Had to use one today in a medical/business building... but that's what the customer wanted.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Anti siphon so the trap seal remains there keeping sewer gas out of the house.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Can't use a loop vent on tubs here.


Terminology differs from state to state... re-vent = loop vent? Can't say I've ever seen a TW&OF revented...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Anti siphon so the trap seal remains there keeping sewer gas out of the house.


No different than a normal trap unless there was a heavy suction in the city main.

The messed up thing is I've see PVC drum traps at local hardware stores out here...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> OK, I get that it would be anti siphoning, but what's the point? It's grey water/sewage, not potable. The potable side, valve spout would have to be able to siphon from a back up for cross contamination. Or is it anti siphon in regards to sewer gas? In which, an an AAV above flood would be just fine for one or two fixtures. I know, I hate them too, but they come in handy when you need them. Had to use one today in a medical/business building... but that's what the customer wanted.



AAV are illegal here ( thank god) and yes about sewer gas


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Please don't say AAV, I'll puke


We can vent outside through side walls.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap... using good old tried and proved loop vent!


Can't use a loop vent on a tub, has to be an island fixture per code.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Terminology differs from state to state... re-vent = loop vent? Can't say I've ever seen a TW&OF revented...


I know what you mean, loop vent/ island vent here. Only to be used on island fixtures.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Reason for drum trap.. the trap itself holds way more volume of water ,takes more time for evaporation before the trap is breeched.. evaporation time between Saturday night bath til the next Saturday bath time..


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Reason for drum trap.. the trap itself holds way more volume of water ,takes more time for evaporation before the trap is breeched.. evaporation time between Saturday night bath til the next Saturday bath time..


Don't think that is an issue anymore.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes there is a vent.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Don't think that is an issue anymore.


Right... out it goes.. new pvc tub drain assy ( Gerber turn and seal are the best one ) with minor repiping..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Correct, rip it out of vent is available . No vent it stays


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Reason for drum trap.. the trap itself holds way more volume of water ,takes more time for evaporation before the trap is breeched.. evaporation time between Saturday night bath til the next Saturday bath time..



Not the only reason though


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Drum traps are still allowed in Illinois. As long as it's sized accordingly. I couldn't believe when I read it. I always thought they were for catching your jewelry. Learn something new ery day.


----------

